# Rumours?



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, so I've had like all my villagers tell me rumours about myself.
They are all like 'emg u r freshman mayor lerl'
and its getting annoying :|
What does it mean?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 16, 2013)

It just means you're a new mayor. That's all.


----------



## Zen (Jun 16, 2013)

That they hate you and plan to burn down your mansion in effigy.


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2013)

As far as I know they just do it at the start when you're a new mayor (hence, 'freshman'). Mine have stopped saying it now


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

I keep hearing that one too. I don't think it has any significance though other than just being a general observation that you're new to being a mayor. :/ 

Although I recall immediately before I started hearing it Tiffany said to me that the others were saying that she was saying things about me behind my back and asked if I believed it - I said no and she said she would make sure to tell everyone what I said! Then suddenly this rumour starts going around. >.> I imagine it's just coincidence though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 16, 2013)

I hear this all the time too -_-


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine keep saying I'm a bell hoarder...


----------



## Zen (Jun 16, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Mine keep saying I'm a bell hoarder...



aren't you?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

My friend says that her villagers say that her rumour is that shes a fashionista.


----------



## Mint (Jun 16, 2013)

The rumour in my town is that I'm a "pro-listener". That's probably because I talk to my villagers a lot.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 16, 2013)

Saaaaame. It's like, we don't say "freshman" in the UK mate. Stop calling me that, lol.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 16, 2013)

Hehe, I have rumors going around about me being a bell pincher.


----------



## Sam (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm a pro listener, apparently.


----------



## chronic (Jun 16, 2013)

All of my villagers call me a stump maker. Makes sense since I plant fruit trees and cut them down just to see where trees can grow before I plant the saplings from the garden shop.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm still just called a freshman mayor. D:


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 16, 2013)

I went from Pro-listener to Stump Maker :<


----------



## Odette (Jun 16, 2013)

They say the same about me...


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2013)

That happened to me all last night everyone is either like "OMG rumors out o controlz" or "Ermahgerd freshman mayor and pro listener." I don't even get most of the comments they make.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 16, 2013)

My villagers say rumors go around that say I've got a green thumb.


It all depends on what you do the most.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 16, 2013)

I have the same "freshman mayor" rumor.  I've told my villagers it's true, but they still talk to me about it.  It IS kind of annoying... -.-


----------



## amerlene (Jun 16, 2013)

Brainy said:


> All of my villagers call me a stump maker. Makes sense since I plant fruit trees and cut them down just to see where trees can grow before I plant the saplings from the garden shop.



Stump maker sounds really dark in my head, like psychopathic amputator or something


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 16, 2013)

I have both the Freshman Mayor thingy and "me being a time traveler" (only did it twice dang it) rumors floating around, lol.


----------



## MachuMan (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm a "Bug Whisperer." Go figure. o.o


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 16, 2013)

I wish I was a 'bell hoarder' or a 'pro-listener'.
BUT NOOO.
I'm a stupid 'freshman mayor'.
grrrrr ;c


----------



## Mirror (Jun 16, 2013)

My villager Mint said there was a rumor going around that I was a "Master fisher". She then said "Not bad, considering I've heard worse rumors about myself." I almost feel bad for her, even though she has a 'Snooty" personality.


----------



## jebug29 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine is that I'm a time traveler. I guess it makes sense since I travel day by day and am already in July. Still, it's annoying when they go up to you and say, "so i heuhr u r a tym trahvelehr".

Of course, Francine is the gossip girl of my town. She literally told me she spread a rumor about me.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 17, 2013)

I have the "green thumb" rumor going for me, maybe its because I have roses effin everywhere


----------



## rayawarner (Jun 17, 2013)

I've started getting "pro-listener" too. At least it's better than "freshman mayor," but I'm still a little tired of hearing them talk about it.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm called a freshman too- but i'm a girl


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 17, 2013)

My villagers have stopped calling me a "freshman mayor". Now they're calling me a "happy tourist'. I guess cause I visit people's towns often? Or people visit my town a lot?


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 17, 2013)

The best way to spice up those spreading rumors is to strike those involved w/ a net.  B-)


----------



## FruitTree (Jun 17, 2013)

I keep hearing one about me being a hometown hero! haha


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 17, 2013)

If you time-travel, they start saying things like "OMG I heard a rumor that's you're a time traveller!" or s/t.


----------



## jebug29 (Jun 27, 2013)

Now I've gone from time traveller to pro listener. I think that's their nice way of saying I talk a lot.


----------



## Vex (Jun 27, 2013)

i was called a
freshman mayor (new mayor)
happy tourist (visiting the island every night for the beetlehunt)
pro listener (talking to villagers a lot)


----------



## TriforceofTime (Jun 27, 2013)

Mint said:


> The rumour in my town is that I'm a "pro-listener". That's probably because I talk to my villagers a lot.



Mine too. I used to be a happy tourist, though.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been called a time-traveler innumerable times, now.


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, Happy Tourist seems to be the most prominent rumor for me, along with pro-listener. The rumors that villagers come up about other villagers are hilarious, though. I remember Muffy saying that Biskit was going to be in a skiing tournament.


----------



## Ellyce (Jun 27, 2013)

I went from freshman mayor, to pro-listener, and now happy tourist.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

I like how my villagers go from complaining about "dangerous rumors" to spreading those darn rumors themselves in less than a minute! It's like wow, hypocrite much? lol

I went from freshman mayor > time traveler > pro listener > happy tourist. I did go to the island a lot in one day when I got silver axe as one of my items in the souvenir shop...


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

Mint said:


> The rumour in my town is that I'm a "pro-listener". That's probably because I talk to my villagers a lot.



yeah, that's my current rumor too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



insaneluzer said:


> I like how my villagers go from complaining about "dangerous rumors" to spreading those darn rumors themselves in less than a minute! It's like wow, hypocrite much? lol
> 
> I went from freshman mayor > time traveler > pro listener > happy tourist. I did go to the island a lot in one day when I got silver axe as one of my items in the souvenir shop...



careful! fellow stalkmarketeer! don't want to spoil your stalk do you?


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, I know lol! I just did that in the beginning to get T&T Mart and Museum second floor quicker.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Yeah, I know lol! I just did that in the beginning to get T&T Mart and Museum second floor quicker.



fair enough ^^


----------



## Vanellope (Jun 28, 2013)

I find out more and more about rumors everyday, I didn't know some existed.
I haven't really heard the fashionista one until one of the villagers said they saw someone who seemed like one in a dream.
I've had rumors of me being a freshman mayor, pro-listener and a green thumb.
I'm a green thumb right now, and probably for a while.
I'm very picky about how my town looks, and I'm trying to get golden roses.
(I already have a perfect town & golden watering can. Whoops.)​


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 28, 2013)

I?m a Happy Tourist apparently, I have no idea what it means though, I?m not English so I don?t know if it means something special, or if it just means that I?m happy to be a tourist lol.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 28, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I?m a Happy Tourist apparently, I have no idea what it means though



I get called a happy tourist too. I think it's because we go to the Island very frequently. I know I go there every day. (Gotta catch those big bugs!)


----------



## faithiefaith (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm also a happy tourist, I love visiting that island! I'm trying to get all the mermaid furniture :3


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 28, 2013)

... I'm a fashionista...


----------



## Bambi (Jun 28, 2013)

I got the pro-listener one as well.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 28, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I get called a happy tourist too. I think it's because we go to the Island very frequently. I know I go there every day. (Gotta catch those big bugs!)



Yeah I go there every night.


----------



## katie. (Jun 28, 2013)

I was a freshman mayor, now im a pro listener


----------



## Divergent (Jun 28, 2013)

My rumour is that I'm a green thumb, whatever that means.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Mine call me a pro tourist. I have no idea what it means!*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2013)

I went from freshman mayor, to pro listener, to happy tourist, and now stump maker..

I don't even cut down trees that often because my axes break so fast -.-''


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 1, 2013)

I went from Freshman Mayor to Stump Maker, to Happy Tourist, and finally to Civic Leader!


----------



## Demeter (Jul 1, 2013)

Hans a gorilla just said this to me as I was reading this thread o.o


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jul 1, 2013)

I just shove them into pitfalls when they say that. Or whack them around with my net.


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 1, 2013)

they used to call me a green thumb now they call me a 'world traveler' ?


----------



## Envy (Jul 1, 2013)

They called me an "Individual" for some time, now they call me a "Pro Listener".


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 1, 2013)

They call me a "Happy Tourist". Might have to do with me visiting other towns, or people coming to mine all the time.


----------



## Martin (Jul 1, 2013)

I keep getting called a Happy Tourist. I guess from visiting other towns or the island a lot.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 1, 2013)

THey haven't called me anything. Any way to get some rumors going around?

- - - Post Merge - - -

THey haven't called me anything. Any way to get some rumors going around?


----------



## Isabella (Jul 1, 2013)

They've called me a Pro Listener before. I don't even know why lol


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm now a stump maker after I cut down a good few of trees for my path. It's funny, dunno why.


----------



## Zura (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm the stump maker lol I cut down trees to find the special logos.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 2, 2013)

I get called a pro-listener...


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm apparently a pro-listener. Guess that's sort of the 'default' rumour if you talk to your villagers a lot, but don't really do anything else.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't been called anything yet.


----------



## Zura (Jul 6, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> I'm the stump maker lol I cut down trees to find the special logos.



Ok im now Pro listener does that mean i don't talk much or what?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

I keep getting called a bell hoarder now


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 8, 2013)

Now I have a Green Thumb!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't get away from the "happy tourist" rumour. I guess I should stop going to the island so much... But I want my precious beetles! I have never left my town/island, other than to dream my way into others, so I think this rumour is linked to going to the island a lot.


----------



## Julie (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been a stump maker for several weeks now.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 8, 2013)

LOL DONT WORRY it'll stop eventually c:


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been told I'm a happy tourist as well, guess I should spend less time at the island lol


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 9, 2013)

Finally, the rumours that I'm a happy tourist are over. Now I'm being called a pro listener. Whatever that means.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 9, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Finally, the rumours that I'm a happy tourist are over. Now I'm being called a pro listener. Whatever that means.



That you interact with your Villagers a lot. I was a pro listener before, but am now, apparently, a stump maker... Could be worse.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to be a pro traveler, but now I'm a happy tourist. I liked being a traveler better for some reason pfft


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 9, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> That you interact with your Villagers a lot. I was a pro listener before, but am now, apparently, a stump maker... Could be worse.



Thank you for explaining! I do talk to them a lot. I love them.  I want to be a stump maker... but who knows how long it'll take for me to find a silver axe on sale at the island!?


----------



## majnin (Jul 9, 2013)

My villagers called me a fishing pro or something like that because all I have is a fishing rod so I use it all day


----------



## rivulet (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm apparently a bell pincher o.o


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 9, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Thank you for explaining! I do talk to them a lot. I love them.  I want to be a stump maker... but who knows how long it'll take for me to find a silver axe on sale at the island!?



You get the silver axe at the Island? D: Thanks for telling me, I had no idea. I thought Leif would sell it eventually. I have broken so many axes that I really need a silver or gold one...


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 9, 2013)

I was 'freshman mayor' at first too. Then I was a pro-traveler. Then I was a bell pincher. Now I'm a pro-listener. Then I went for a tree-killing spree in the dream world in someone's town and became a "stump maker". LOL


----------



## niightwind (Jul 9, 2013)

My rumors went from Freshman Mayor to Pro Listener to Happy Tourist and back to Pro Listener again. :3


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 9, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> You get the silver axe at the Island? D: Thanks for telling me, I had no idea. I thought Leif would sell it eventually. I have broken so many axes that I really need a silver or gold one...



The silver axe is supposedly very rare. And it doesn't last significantly longer than a regular axe. It does, however, make a special (pattern on a tree) stump every time!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 9, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I was 'freshman mayor' at first too. Then I was a pro-traveler. Then I was a bell pincher. Now I'm a pro-listener. Then I went for a tree-killing spree in the dream world in someone's town and became a "stump maker". LOL



Interesting that what you do while dreaming can affect the rumour. I didn't know that. I'd like to be called a stump maker, but I'd feel rude chopping down someone's trees, even though it's a dream and it won't take effect :x


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 9, 2013)

I was a freshman mayor, then a happy tourist, then a traveler and now im a green thumb c:


----------



## Nekoboi (Jul 9, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Mine keep saying I'm a bell hoarder...



That what mine says and I'm always broke


----------

